# Opening Day Success!



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Well, it was a short morning. Hit the stand about 6:00 am and sat in aniticipation of the 2010 season. I didn't really expect to see anything with a couple hundred acres of corn standing in front of me, but was ready to enjoy the birds chirping, the dang squirrels souding like a herd of deer, raccoons heading back to their trees for the day and peace and quiet. About 45 minutes after legal shooting light, 7:40am, I heard a little rustle in the corn to my east. I turned and saw a deer. Turned out to be a buck, just a small 6 pt. Watched him for a short bit, but I noticed some more movement. It was in fact a "shooter." I watched this deer work his way around the point I was sitting on as he worked a scrape, and ate some acorns. There wasn't much doubt I was going to shoot. He stopped perfectly in front of me at 18yds and sent an arrow thru his lungs and soon was gutting my first deer of 2010 and my 2nd buck ever. What a morning. I am still in awe. A trophy in my book. I'm guessing 5 1/2 yr old and 135-140" 10pt. Just never thought it would come 45 minutes into opening morning! Here are a couple pics. Waiting on my buddy to send more over to me. Can you believe I didn't have my camera with me. These were from my cell.

Oh yeah... Had a waited a little longer or took my eyes off this guy, I would have had an opportunity at a larger buck. Didn't look that closely at the 3rd buck, as I was trying to watch the buck I shot, bu I did see more mass, but didn't look like more points, just taller and thicker. I suppose that just means a nice buck for next year.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice Buck. Congrats.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice deer!! Congrats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Really nice buck!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Trophy bro, congrats!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Would have been a shooter for me also. Good job.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Big, mature buck & nice shot placement. I don't think anyone would be disappointed with that deer !!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent man! Way to go!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Must be nice to have a hunting spot like that!... Nice buck!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate when that happens! Great buck, now you get to hunt does and get your mount back before the end of the season!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Very nice deer. Congrats. I blew my opportunity. Had a nice 8pt with good mass come into 23 yards. Shot over his back. He gave me another shot at 34 yards. Once again over his back. Lost some sleep over the situation and still very bitter. Oh well maybe I will get another chance


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice buck. That's awesome!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer for sure!! Congrats!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Your making me miss these season more. Nice harvest.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great looking buck. Congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry you had such a bad opening day Really nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!! Good looking buck!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck. That had to be a thrill to have him and the other walk upon you the first day.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice deer congrats.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks all. Still on cloud 9. Ready to get back out for some does now!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome man!!


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the great buck. He sure looks well fed! Oh yea, 200 acres of corn will do that, not to mention the acorns...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Great shot on a great deer! Your cell phone takes excellent pics!


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

What kind of broadheads are you using? Nice Buck!!!!


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

I use muzzy 100's 3 blade broadheads. I have also been using the carbon express maxima hunters, although expensive. They seem to shoot real nice though with my Browning Myst Hybrid cam.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome, awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet!! I didn't go out cause I thought it was to warm out guess I was wrong.I'll be out Fri.morning.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats on a great mature deer!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

nice buck, nice shot congrats.


----------

